# htaccess



## Maik20 (22. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Regel in htaccess eingerichtet:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /en/
RewriteRule ^test/$ index.php?s=test [L,QSA]
```

Rufe ich jetzt die Seite auf mit domain.tld/en/index.php?s=test bekomme ich die Seite korrekt angezeigt. Nutze ich den neuen Pfad domain.tld/en/test/ klappt es grundsätzlich auch. Die richtige Seite wird aufgerufen, jedoch fehlen alle Bilder, was bei domain.tld/en/index.php?s=test nicht der Fall ist.

Ich habe es auch schon mit


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /en/
RewriteRule ^test/$ /en/index.php?s=test [L,QSA]
```

versucht. Leider das gleiche Problem.

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Gumbo (22. Februar 2009)

Gib die externen Ressourcen (Bilder, Stylesheets, Scripte, etc.) durch absolute URLs oder absolute URL-Pfade an.


----------



## Maik20 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Bilder etc. über die relative Adresse erfasst:

z.B:

```
<img src="../images/bild1.jpg">
```


----------

